# Creative Writing assignment



## Doc

A couple members here should get together and try this.   Could sure be interesting.   

I agree with the professor.  A+


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm a poet, but I don't know about this!


----------



## Matthewmemories

So at first they are writing a story, then they end up arguing/insulting each other, as if they were indeed characters within that story?


----------



## leadarrows

Truth is stranger than fiction.


----------



## Catavenger

Great story needs some cats though!


----------



## MrLiberty

And the story ends with the two of them getting married and just drinking coffee like adults.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I vote galvi for one of the writers. Lol. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

